# Notebook mit Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4



## _Private_ (23. Oktober 2015)

*Notebook mit Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4*

Hallo,

ich begab mich die letzten Tage in den undurchsichtigen Jungel der technischen Daten bei Notebooks. 
Allerdings schwirrt mir nach dem vergleichen von DDR3, DDR4 Ram und DDR 3 und DDR 5 Grafikkarten der Kopf. Auch die Prozessoren liesen mich den überblick verlieren. 
Deswegen wende ich mich jetz voller hoffnung an euch. 

Ich suche ein Notebook das die Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 erfüllt. 
Gerne darfs auch etwas mehr können. 

Preislich hätte ich an etwa ~ 1800 € gedacht. ist da was machbar?  

Was ist das best möglichste was man für das Geld bekommt? 


Es Grüßt 

_Private_


----------



## ZobRombie (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Notebook mit Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4*

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum!

Wie sind denn deine sonstigen Vorstellungen und Wünsche? Soll es eher klein und leicht sein oder steht es primär auf dem Schreibtisch? Hast du Wünsche, wie groß der Bildschirm sein soll oder maximal sein darf?

Grüße


----------



## _Private_ (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Notebook mit Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4*

Hallo und Danke  : D 

Größe ab 15,6" bis egal wie groß. Das Gewicht spielt auch keine rolle. Es ist nur das ich damit viel Reise. 
Ein Numpad für eine größere Tastenbelegung und ein Laufwerk wären gut da ich mir Spiele gerne mal auf CD kaufe.


----------



## ZobRombie (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Notebook mit Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4*

Also wenn ich dich jetzt wirklich so recht verstehe, dass es dir wirklich primär ums Daddeln geht, dann wird für 1.800 Euro die beste Kombination eine Geforce 970M plus ein Broadwell oder Skylake Vierkern-i7 sein. 

Du könntest dir daher einmal dieses Notebook anschauen: 

15,6" https://www.caseking.de/msi-ge62-6q...c-168.html?sPartner=185?campaign=psm/geizhals
17,3" https://www.caseking.de/msi-ge72-6q...c-151.html?sPartner=185?campaign=psm/geizhals

Bzw. hier die Geizhals-Links: 
MSI GE62 6QF Apache Pro - GE62-6QF16H21 (0016J4-SKU1101) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und
MSI GE72 6QF Apache Pro - GE72-6QF16H21 (001794-SKU1101) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn dir weniger Festplatten-Speicher ausreicht, könntest du auch eine Konfigurationsstufe tiefer angucken:
MSI GE62 6QF Apache Pro - GE62-6QF8H11 (0016J4-SKU1102) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und
MSI GE72 6QF Apache Pro - GE72-6QF8H11 (001794-SKU1102) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ralle82 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Notebook mit Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4*



_Private_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich begab mich die letzten Tage in den undurchsichtigen Jungel der technischen Daten bei Notebooks.
> Allerdings schwirrt mir nach dem vergleichen von DDR3, DDR4 Ram und DDR 3 und DDR 5 Grafikkarten der Kopf. Auch die Prozessoren liesen mich den überblick verlieren.
> ...



Guten Abend,

ich denke mit z.B. meinem NB (siehe Sig.) wird es ganz gut laufen. Bzgl. der Größe ist für mich 15,6" ausreichend, da ich auch gerne mal via Controller am TV zocke... Habe meines bei mifcom.de zusammengestellt, da kannst du dich mal umsehen und dir was passendes aussuchen. Wichtig wäre meines Erachtens schon eine i7-CPU sowie eine potente GPU ab GTX 970M (die haben dann auch schnellen GDDR5-Speicher). Das sollte mit deinem Budget allemal machbar sein...

Gruß


----------



## _Private_ (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Notebook mit Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4*

Danke schon mal 
ich mach mir da hauptsächlich sorgen wegen dem Prozessor. 

Bei den Mindestanforderungen steht einer drin mit 2,8 GHz und ohne Turbe hab ich keinen gefunden der des erreicht.


----------



## Cinnayum (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Notebook mit Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4*

Jeder i7 ab der 3000er Reihe ist schnell genug für alle heutigen Spiele.
Begrenzender Faktor in NBs ist die Grafikkarte.

Die MSI GE sind sehr laut. Lies dir erst ein paar Tests auf notebookcheck.com durch.


----------

